# Great Deals on Reformed Books at Ebay



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 31, 2008)

There is two bookstores running two very great deals on reformed books. 

Tom Golden's bookstore has many reformed books in auction by authors such Hugh Martin, Anthony Burgess, John Owen (Works and Hebrew commentary), James Durham, Herman Witsius (on Lord's Prayer and Apostles' Creed!!!) A.W. Pink, Robert Johnstone, John Brown of Wamphray, Lloyd-Jones, Boettner, Philip Henry (Matthew Henry's father), Works of Stephen Charnock (5 vols.) and others.

Don't miss!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

I too highly recommend Tom Golden.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 31, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I too highly recommend Tom Golden.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 31, 2008)

Sadly the more people who know about them the less it is possible to get a good deal. I was just outbid on Richard Sibbes.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Sadly the more people who know about them the less it is possible to get a good deal. I was just outbid on Richard Sibbes.



It wasn't me! 

Ivan is the one who first spread the word here on the PB about Tom Golden, if I recall correctly. But it does conflict me -- spreading the word about where to get good deals of Puritan books is what I am all about.  But I don't want to kill the "golden" calf either.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 31, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Sadly the more people who know about them the less it is possible to get a good deal. I was just outbid on Richard Sibbes.



Neither me!! Anyway there are two books by one of your favorites authors (Hugh Martin), Ruben.



VirginiaHuguenot said:


> But I don't want to kill the "golden" calf either.


----------



## py3ak (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, I was just outbid on one of the Hugh Martin books! This is terrible.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, it's! I know this feeling!


----------



## Grymir (Oct 31, 2008)

Scofield's 'Rightly Dividing the Word of Truth' is still a bargain. So is Plato and Aristotle. Well, except that both the latter are really good, but the former isn't. But at a bargin price, who cares?

Y'all should snipe. There's 2 days left, but that's a


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Ivan is the one who first spread the word here on the PB about Tom Golden, if I recall correctly.



Yup, that'd be me! 

Tom lives very near my father-in-law (who is 96 years old). I plan on a visit when the opportunity presents itself. Perhaps next year.


----------



## MW (Nov 1, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Yes, I was just outbid on one of the Hugh Martin books! This is terrible.



I note the list doesn't differentiate two authors of the same name; it might be worthwhile checking the volume is from THE Hugh Martin.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 1, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I was just outbid on one of the Hugh Martin books! This is terrible.
> ...



Yes, Matthew is right. The book "Letters to 7 Churches of Asia" isn't by the 19th century Free Church Hugh Martin. Only "Simon Peter" and "The Abiding Presence". By the way, Abiding Presence is a very hard to find book!


----------



## py3ak (Nov 1, 2008)

I found a copy not long ago! I'm not parting with it, though. I once saw a copy of the "Simon Peter" book, but that's as close as I've come.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2008)

_The Abiding Presence_ is available for $3.78 plus shipping at BiggerBooks.com.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 1, 2008)

I paid more than $3.78. It serves me right for buying a book without asking Andrew first!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 1, 2008)

For what it's worth, many of the books being sold at Tom's bookstore, he is selling them on my behalf. Due to the financial crisis the exchange rate Brazilian Real/Dollar increased drastically, this way generating some debts to me and my parents. So I sent him many books to try to make some money to pay those debts. Any and every help will be most appreciated.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about that Carlos. When I remember the books I once had, I remind myself of the ministers who lost many of their books in the great fire of London. A brave friend was able to rescue most of Thomas Goodwin's theological books, but most of the rest of his beloved library was lost. It is a sad blow.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 1, 2008)

It's a sad blow indeed, Ruben!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 3, 2008)

Just to let you know that sales ends today!! So hurry and don't miss this oportunity to buy the great reformed books listed below for a lowest price as:

Owen on Hebrews = $71
Biblical Theology by Owen = $12!!!
Complete Works of Matthew Henry (2 vols.) = $27
Works of Sibbes = $83
Johnstone on Philippians = $24
Durham on Scandal = $20
Works of Andrew Gay = $10
Spiritual Refining by Anthony Burgess (1652 edition) = $20!!!
Witsius on Lord's Prayer = $8.95!!!!


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 3, 2008)

For what it's worth, sales will end in less than 4 hours!! So hurry and don't miss this oportunity!!


----------



## py3ak (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't believe that no collectors are snapping up the Burgess.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 3, 2008)

py3ak said:


> I can't believe that no collectors are snapping up the Burgess.



Neither me! Neither Presbyterians aren't snapping up the rare and out-of-prints Anthologies.


----------



## CarlosOliveira (Nov 4, 2008)

Sales closed! Thanks so much to everyone that helped me! May the Lord bless you and the reading of the books to your souls!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 4, 2008)

I got Calvin's Institutes. Helped get the prices up on a few others.


----------

